# Tickling Slow Loris



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

My friend sent me this link, cutest little guy ever!



YouTube - Tickling Slow Loris


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

nawwwwwwww:flrt:


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

That's funny lol


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

cute little thing  awwwww, lol when its arms were up his eyes went a lil crazy :O


----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

That is SOOO cute!
-
 Elina


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL...seen it before. The one where she is eating mealworms is adorable too.


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

i want one sooo bad


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I disagree - not quite the cutest guy (or gal) ever!! Check out Conker at 8 months!










*Please note - the antlers were added afterwards using a photo editing thing so no, it's not cruel!*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> I disagree - not quite the cutest guy (or gal) ever!! Check out Conker at 8 months!
> 
> image
> 
> *Please note - the antlers were added afterwards using a photo editing thing so no, it's not cruel!*


awww i think the antlers suit conker marie :flrt::flrt:

bless such a sweety :flrt::flrt:


----------



## pookey (Nov 29, 2009)

*conker*

just the most adoooorable thing ever, 
:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: thats the funniest little animal ever, do they make good pets? Are they hard to keep? i want one!!!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

In a nutshell, impossible to get! and prob very hard to care for. But tooo coot!:flrt:


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

i love these guys, the have a couple at amazon world on the i o w.


----------



## 06baldwint (Nov 15, 2009)

*??*

Is it an eye eye ???


----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

the animal is called a Slow Loris.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awww I really want one! I saw one on facebook.. I think it's Conker actually  

I love them :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sami said:


> awww I really want one! I saw one on facebook.. I think it's Conker actually
> 
> I love them :flrt:


yeah sami, marie made a facebook page for conker to keep people updated on progress :flrt::flrt:


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't they have some sort of toxic elbow sweat or something?

Still adorable.


----------

